# Radio



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

OK so I'm a little confused... I was looking around and I found my radio in a list of froyo radios what's going on here I'm running GB the phone is working perfectly. What do I do?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2604-radio-htc-thunderbolt-radios-pg05imgzip-updated-20-oct-2011/

Thats the Radio list


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> OK so I'm a little confused... I was looking around and I found my radio in a list of froyo radios what's going on here I'm running GB the phone is working perfectly. What do I do?


Is that slayher or Protekk CM7? Slayher's needs the MR2 radios but I don't know about Protekk's. That froyo vs gingerbread radio refers to the stock RUUs they came from more than anything else. If you use a ROM based on a gingerbread RUU, you'll need gingerbread radios. For AOSP ROMs, they can make it work with either. CM7 came put before we had gingerbread radios after all.

I would flash the latest radios if I were you, but it's your choice.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its slayhers i dont really have then all organised in my head. how do i get the other one and whats the benefits?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> its slayhers i dont really have then all organised in my head. how do i get the other one and whats the benefits?


Download them and flash them. I believe the directions are on that site. 
Benefits include stability and possibly better battery life and or signal.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> OK so I'm a little confused... I was looking around and I found my radio in a list of froyo radios what's going on here I'm running GB the phone is working perfectly. What do I do?


im on the same radio buddy and everything works fine. I too wondered about this but I figured if it aunt broke...


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> im on the same radio buddy and everything works fine. I too wondered about this but I figured if it aunt broke...


yea


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can I mix and match froyo and gingerbread radios?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

No, and if your on a gb rom use gb radios for best/better results


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

so how do i get both in one package? because the sticky has 2 different radios and they need to be flashed separately?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

also why is it that sometimes when i flash a radio that the entire phone gets reset to stock?


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Flash one then the other and....be careful it sounds like you keep flashing a full RUU not radios


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> Flash one then the other and....be careful it sounds like you keep flashing a full RUU not radios


Thanks yea how do i tell the difference between a full ruu and a radio? whats a ruu good for?


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Thanks yea how do i tell the difference between a full ruu and a radio? whats a ruu good for?


The ruu is the complete firmware the carriers push out in the ota's. Not sure if I'm allowed to say this but xda has an excellent layout of all radios in the thunderbolt stickies section.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> Thanks yea how do i tell the difference between a full ruu and a radio? whats a ruu good for?


Actually nevermind that last post the stickies right here has the same thing.


----------

